# QUESTION ABOUT PROCESSING



## GLENMAR (Jul 27, 2013)

Do you need to remove food 12-24 hours before processing??
Does everyone wet down the rabbit before skinning??


----------



## nawma (Jul 27, 2013)

We dont remove food before we harvest. And we dont wet down rabbit ti skin it. Good luck with your first harvest!


----------



## elevan (Jul 27, 2013)

nawma said:
			
		

> We dont remove food before we harvest. And we dont wet down rabbit ti skin it. Good luck with your first harvest!


x2


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## VickieB (Jul 27, 2013)

I've only harvested once but the videos I watched showed to wet down the rabbit after dispatching but before skinning. I did wet it down and had no problem with the hair getting on the meat.


----------



## Citylife (Jul 28, 2013)

x3       I see no reason so wet the rabbit as I get very little hair on the carcuss.  At times, I have held back the food and water for 12 hours.  I do prefer it, but don't always remember to.  I get a bit annoyed working around a full bladder.


----------



## happy acres (May 3, 2014)

I didn't.  I didn't have any problems, other than the bladder was full, but it wasn't a big problem. Also didn't have hairs on the meat. I did rinse it's after, just to get the extra blood off.


----------



## alsea1 (May 3, 2014)

Ive never heard of getting them wet. Sounds messy.
As for withholding feed. I don't bother. Although if your going to butcher it does seem silly to waste a days ration.


----------



## VickieB (May 4, 2014)

I like to wet my rabbits down before skinning. It's just a lot easier keeping the hair off the meat. As far as feeding them... well, I give them the choice of anything they want for that last meal.


----------



## alsea1 (May 4, 2014)

I hang mine up on a gambrel. I have not noted hair being a problem. what little does get on the carcass rinses off easily during the cold water soak phase.  I like to soak the carcass in a saltwater with a dash of vinegar for a few hours.  The vinegar just inhibits bacteria growth. The soak is done in refrigerator.


----------



## VickieB (May 4, 2014)

I never thought about putting vinegar in the water... How much do you use?  Have you ever noticed a change in taste? I'm wondering, with the acidic nature of vinegar, if it helps to tenderize the meat even more.


----------



## alsea1 (May 4, 2014)

I just put around a teaspoon or so to a large mixing bowl of water. I'm not sure about how much water as I have not measured it. Not too much. I'm not sure if it helps tenderize or not.  I just know that the vinegar halts bacterial action. 
We don't note change in taste.
Years ago we used a vinegar rub and some baking soda to stop an elk carcass from souring.  I would not have thought it possible but we didn't lose by maybe 10 or so pounds of that elk.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 2, 2014)

So how many days can one soak processed rabbits in water in the fridge?


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 2, 2014)

I usually go two days or so at the most.


----------



## happy acres (Aug 2, 2014)

I only go 24 hours, max. Then I freeze them, or else cook them.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 2, 2014)

Good to know, thanks


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't think you want to soak them for too long. I think they would just get water logged.
I have had good success with just a good rinse and then cook.
The two day time thing only goes if I get too many things going and don't get back to them right away.
I wonder how it would go to just rinse and then let them hang in a meat cooler for a couple days prior to freezing or cooking.


----------

